# Bug avec l'application Remote



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2011)

J'ai un bug avec l'appli Remote su iPad.
J'ai activé le partage sur le Mac, dans la section des prefs d'iTunes du même nom, dans le menu Avancé, dans la section Parental, sur l'iPad, rentré le code à 4 chiffres et il me met toujours ça :


----------

